# Lutalyse Question



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Is it worth it to buy a bottle of Lute or should I just purchase what I need?

I'm inducing 3 does next month and then I'll be done with kidding by inducing for the year.

I wasn't sure how long it keeps so please provide the information to. Thankyou!


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I think it keeps forever. You can buy Lute!! I haven't tried to buy that one yet. I'll try it later and see he he he.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Do you have trouble buying meds that you need?


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

yep , until I tricked my cow vet last year, cause he will not treat goats. I called and said Dr. so and so, says I must have CMPK but she doesn't carry it. and he sold it to me, and he's been great everysince I've bought some drugs for the calves this spring, and all the list i needed for this kidding season, but I didn't need the lute yet I still have some from another lady ; )


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

oh that stinks! My vet is pretty good about selling me what I need.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I just bought a 30 ml bottle...was $17 or so. The exp. on that bottle is fall of 2011. The vet tech who gathered up my list told me it's probably good for longer than that if stored at the correct temp. 
After this week when I got Lute and Dex I think I can probably get anything I need. Such a relief !!! to know I can get what I need as I could never justify/pay for a vet visit way out here. It's understandable that the vets have to make us work for the history and reputation in order to provide service. Terribly stressful though!  I have twice paid the office fee just to sit down and talk and I think he must have drove by and looked at our setup one time when he was in the area. I tried so many vets and finally found this farm vet through the COOP. I guess this one never has to or chooses not to advertise- not even in the phone book. It has been great although not totally easy to work with him.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

We have been using our current vet for a while now because of having horses.  I can call the office, tell the girls my name and what I need and go pick it up. No problem at all.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I *think* everyone needs a bottle in the cabinet. If you will leave it in the house, in the box (for light protection), and replace it in the cabinet when through...it will keep it's potency way past it's expire date. 

One retained placenta or buck break out and you'll be glad you had it. It's not that expensive.

Just remember~ females need to handle this with utmost care and certainly not EVEN IF you THINK you might be pregnant.

Now, don't trash vets...there's a reason some REALLY stress a client/patient relationship to sell you meds. It's better than just refusing to sell you anything.
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I just get 3 or 4, 3 cc syringes filled up to 2cc, and keep them labeled in the fridge. There isn't alot of reason to keep full bottles of most meds unless you are going to induce all your does. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I paid about 16 dollars for my bottle of Lute, and I'm glad I have it on hand. It's in the house in its box. Several times I have ruined my meds once they were in syringes by dropping them, or worse, having the labels fall off, and then having no idea what is in the syringe. I like drawing up what I need at one time and using it and tossing the syringe since I'm old and forgetful. Stuff like Oxy. that I might not ever need, or Nuflor, which was $80 a bottle and would have broken my goat budget for the week, I just have a couple syringes in my fridge, or purchase as needed. I like having my Lute handy just in case. I am wondering if I can use it on cats that are bred that shouldn't be? Anyone know? (my goats have been costing me so much money that I have not been able to get my three barn cats spayed and now they are in heat...I'm eyeing that bottle of Lute seriously as I cannot have more cats.)
Anita


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry not meaning to Trash vets. My Horse/ cow vet is awesome even does small animals, he just wont touch goats or sheep, and he did sell me a bottle of oxytocin for my goat labeled give 2cc's ever two hours about what 8times the right dose Inccorreectt for goats, but I know he doesn't treat goats so He knows I am the responcilble party in giving my goats the correct dose.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My ziplocks are labeled not the syringe itself. I also pick up meds in red top vacutainer tubes (oxytocin) etc.. I am not a big keeper of too much drugs, mostly because you then become a mini vet for others. I want enough here to use or get by until my vet is in, so really for me it's just through Sunday and Monday. I know it saves me money in the long run because I am no longer throwing out full bottles of things that have long expired. I only used 4cc of lute last year...2cc this year so far on someone elses goat. Vicki


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry, but I'm just the opposite. When I need something, I need it now and I don't want to have to worry if I have enough. When I get to about 5-6cc of something, I buy another bottle. I don't like having to run to the vets, in fact I hate to HAVE to run anywhere! I might not leave the farm for at least a week! Saves me money on diesel and I never know what I'm going to be doing on any given day. I have a plan when I get up, but that subject to change at any minute.
Kaye


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought a 30cc bottle this weekend too $19.00. I didn't even talk to the vet talked to the lady that sit's at the front desk. Ask her if she would sell me some. Sure no problem how much do you want she ask. I luted three this morning. I'm tired of waiting and had one that was over. She kidded about 10:00 doubt the lute had anything to do with that though. Have another one in the kidding pen that I gave it too. I bet she goes today or tonight. The other one should go between 12:00 and 6:00 tomorrow. If what I read on here about lute is true. :biggrin :biggrin That was 6cc right there so I don't think the bottle will go to waste. :biggrin :biggrin


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:rofl I'm sitting plinking on this computer waiting out 3 in the kidding pens! Luted Fri. am about 3:30 a.m.. I overslept and intended to lute at 12 a.m.
Arrrggghhhh...two OB FF and a good ole' Togg! Togg is going to go 1st, as she's already turned that kidding pen bedding over about 4 times! Just hoping the dang OB's TRY TO GET IT RIGHT! :nooo 
There are only a few that does are wanted out of, the rest I'd like to fill buck deposits, if that's not asking too much!
Kaye


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Kaye White said:


> Sorry, but I'm just the opposite. When I need something, I need it now and I don't want to have to worry if I have enough. When I get to about 5-6cc of something, I buy another bottle. I don't like having to run to the vets, in fact I hate to HAVE to run anywhere! I might not leave the farm for at least a week! Saves me money on diesel and I never know what I'm going to be doing on any given day. I have a plan when I get up, but that subject to change at any minute.
> Kaye


 :yeahthat

It is at least 45 minutes to any one of our helpful vets, so I want to have things on hand. If a goat needs me, I want to be with her, rather than running all over with this frantic sick feeling in my gut. Occasionally the vet tech has to order the meds for me, so if it is critical, I sure don't want to have to run to a well-prepared goat breeders house to get what I need either!

We had a doe get polio 4 years ago and I had to go to three vets to get enough thiamine to treat her! Ordered my own $5.00 bottle...spent more time and $$ than that just to get dribs and drabs of the stuff! We do have two 5ccs red-topped tubes of oxytocin. Don't seem to need it much, but glad it is there.

P.S. My vet tells me that most medication is good for looong after the expiration date. You may need to use a bit more but otherwise, no big deal. After all, the US sends expired people meds to third world countries all of the time. They are just grateful to get them. (Oh, if the meds have darkened/changed color considerably, then you may have to toss them). Tryin' to be a good little boy scout...


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Thankyou for the replies.


----------

